# LED lights advise needed



## Artem (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi all.

Im setting up a 20Gal tank and am stuck on what lights to get. I would like to grow some glossostigma so I need a fair bit of light. There is always T5 tubes which is what I was considering until this morning when I found LEDs

Can anyone tell me something about LED's in Freshwater aquaria, A lot of the stuff Ive read is intended for corals so Im not sure. I think I would either DIY them or get an electrician to help me do it >.<


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*You can easily DIY a hood for a 20g for very cheap. I did it for my 20g for less than 10 bucks. Just buy 3 light sockets, an extension cord, and some extra wires. You dont need resisters or anything. I believe there is no positive or negative on a light socket but I still pretend there is one to make it easier for me to remember. You just connect all the "positives" together and all the "negatives" together on the sockets. Then connect it to the extension cord and viola. *


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*And of course buy the CFL pigtail lights 6500K color at Lowes. They sell 4x 23w in a package for only 6 or 7 bucks.*


----------



## Artem (Aug 17, 2010)

Ah cool! I didnt know you could put those in an aquarium  Ill see if they have any in the hardware store tomorrow ;D

In the mean time; wont 3.45W/Gallon be too much for some plants? And also can I substitute CO2 with Flourish Excel? Trying to keep this semi Low-Tech


----------



## Artem (Aug 17, 2010)

I just found a set of LED lights that will be good for my tank. So no advice needed anymore


----------

